# HS17 roll-out?



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone have any idea when this box will be available? It's finally time for my free upgrade, but I'm holding off until I can get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No promises or guarantees, but I understand it should be pretty widely available by August.

However, unless you have, or are getting 4K, I doubt you'll get an upgrade to the HS17.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Just replaced my 2014 Samsung 4K UHD with a 2017 LG OLED55E7P. And with my Samsung BDP-8500 and HW-K950 Dolby Atmos soundbar, I'm already set for the HS17.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

kram said:


> Anyone have any idea when this box will be available? It's finally time for my free upgrade, but I'm holding off until I can get one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my upgrade in April but that was because i was in the test pilot area , at that time the CSR said they where told August was the target date and the tech that installed also told me August was the national release. I also received a C61 for the Tv that my Hr44 was connected to i am not being charged for another client no fees changed. Also i did not have a 4k TV they did not question it.


----------



## Canucked (Jun 16, 2017)

We have the specs on it but no release date here at the rochester, ny office. Being tested in some state in the Midwest (can't remember, sorry) and California. If your receivers are really old you're better off going for the current genie unless you have more than 4 tvs. Hs17 only goes up to 7 tuners vs the current genies 5. It cannot be used with any other receiver in the system. And it's main benefits are built in wireless and two 4k streams. The hr44 and 54 are still a massive upgrade in speed over anything that came before them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Canucked said:


> We have the specs on it but no release date here at the rochester, ny office. Being tested in some state in the Midwest (can't remember, sorry) and California. If your receivers are really old you're better off going for the current genie unless you have more than 4 tvs. Hs17 only goes up to 7 tuners vs the current genies 5. It cannot be used with any other receiver in the system. And it's main benefits are built in wireless and two 4k streams. The hr44 and 54 are still a massive upgrade in speed over anything that came before them.


may be you should read lengthily thread about HS17 ... to avoid to re-post all good info from it


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> may be you should read lengthily thread about HS17 ... to avoid to re-post all good info from it


Lol.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If someone wants to summarize all the important info about the HS17, its release and so forth, I'll edit the first post in the HS17 thread to be that summary. Expecting people to spend an hour reading a long rambling thread that dribbles out information over pages and pages isn't realistic.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Everything one needs to know about the HS17 can be found in "Solid Signal's Hands On Review DIRECTV HS17 Genie 2" and the "DIRECTV Genie 2 Product Manual".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> If someone wants to summarize all the important info about the HS17, its release and so forth, I'll edit the first post in the HS17 thread to be that summary. Expecting people to spend an hour reading a long rambling thread that dribbles out information over pages and pages isn't realistic.


Good idea, you could do that any time when you're ready.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well here we are in August???


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> Well here we are in August???


I can't believe you haven't told them your HR34 died and does not boot up anymore so you can get a replacement for that horrible piece of equipment! Lol......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Reggie3 said:


> Well here we are in August???


only if you'll repeat it as a mantra 999 times per day !


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Reggie3 said:


> Well here we are in August???


Yes, and still four weeks until we reach the day when you can say "its September, what happened to the rollout in August?"

Directv never publicly committed to a rollout on any given date, August is what they told installers and testers, but they can always change their mind. It also doesn't necessarily mean that they will be available to everyone everywhere in the country at the same time.


----------



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

I am in the Northeast and the HS17-100 Genie2 became available this afternoon


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

They are orderable on Solidsignal. The page says _Usually Ships Same Day_. I guess we will see what happens next week!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The order new equipment page is showing available the HS17 for me in Phoenix. I can't order it, I have to "call for offers"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HOOORAY !!!

It's rolling OUT !!!!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AH-It makes me fond of the daze's when the HR34 was rolled out! - How's those 34's working out for every one today?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

please, stay on topic


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The order new equipment page is showing available the HS17 for me in Phoenix. I can't order it, I have to "call for offers"


Doesn't show up for me yet in the Dallas area.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

It is for sale on solid signal and shows up for me to order on directv


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Shows up for me to order on DirecTV, but since it seems like a downgrade to my HR54, not sure why I'd want it.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> If someone wants to summarize all the important info about the HS17, its release and so forth, I'll edit the first post in the HS17 thread to be that summary. Expecting people to spend an hour reading a long rambling thread that dribbles out information over pages and pages isn't realistic.


No ****. Especially considering the fact that the last few pages of that thread are about rain fade and the HR44. It's a useless slog.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

It does show for NE Indiana via the DTv website for 399.00

It also shows up at Solid Signal for 299.00


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'm seeing it in "Order New Equipment" on DIRECTV's website.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

600 for me to upgrade Decisions Decisions


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Not listed in Denver. But it does appear on the "Compare Equipment" page. So who knows....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sangs said:


> Shows up for me to order on DirecTV, but since it seems like a downgrade to my HR54,* not sure why I'd want it*.


Took less than a minute for me to figure out I didn't want it.

Rich


----------



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

I am in NJ I just called and was able to get it. They are installing it in a couple days


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

irwingerszberg said:


> I am in NJ I just called and was able to get it. They are installing it in a couple days


Did they give you any sort or deal or anything? Just curious since solid signal is 100 bucks cheaper


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried the AM-21 box on the HS-17? If so what are the reviews?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting note on Solid Signal's page for the HS17, for those with the international dish, saying the upgrade is expected early 2018. Perhaps the availability of the legacy reverse band LNB has been pushed back?

Not that it matters, since you don't need it until they start broadcasting on reverse band, which I was told was Q3 2018. Though if the availability of the legacy reverse band LNB gets pushed back to early 2018, I would expect the start of reverse band broadcasting to be pushed back as well...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dod1450 said:


> Has anyone tried the AM-21 box on the HS-17? If so what are the reviews?


The AM21 is not supported on the HS17. Directv does not have a way to integrate OTA with the HS17, and none is rumored at this time. We can hope they come out with a new OTA solution - ideally ATSC 3.0 ready - but it is probably more likely they are dropping OTA support entirely.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

slice1900 said:


> The AM21 is not supported on the HS17. Directv does not have a way to integrate OTA with the HS17, and none is rumored at this time. We can hope they come out with a new OTA solution - ideally ATSC 3.0 ready - but it is probably more likely they are dropping OTA support entirely.


 Thank you. I will upgrade when the OTA is available. I like my am-21 for "metv" and other network that is NOT available from the satellite.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I found this install video its from AT&T University and it says it can support up to eight clients.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

From the hands on review from Solidsignal: "Genie 2 and installers will be equipped with an app on their phones which will aid in the process.". Any idea if the general public will have access? I looked an nothing on the IOS Appstore yet. I get you can use a mini to do it as well but an app would also be a nice option.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

haggis444 said:


> From the hands on review from Solidsignal: "Genie 2 and installers will be equipped with an app on their phones which will aid in the process.". Any idea if the general public will have access? I looked an nothing on the IOS Appstore yet. I get you can use a mini to do it as well but an app would also be a nice option.


That app is only for installing the HS-17. It's shown in the video above.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> From the hands on review from Solidsignal: "Genie 2 and installers will be equipped with an app on their phones which will aid in the process.". Any idea if the general public will have access? I looked an nothing on the IOS Appstore yet. I get you can use a mini to do it as well but an app would also be a nice option.


You won't be able to get it, and really, the is zero need for you to anyway. All it is is a mirror for a client if y'all u don't have the clients installed yet. And why on earth would you ever turn it on without clients already installed too is beyond me..


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> Thank you. I will upgrade when the OTA is available. I like my am-21 for "metv" and other network that is NOT available from the satellite.


You may be waiting for enternity. AM21 support is going away


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As far as I can see, therre are two possibilities for OTA support on DirectV.
1. Never
2. When ATSC3 comes along, and all the hardware changes. in a couple of years at the earliest.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If they do anything for OTA I expect it to be streaming delivered...

If you are waiting for OTA on the hs17, find a different solution or dont expect to ever upgrade. They clearly arent going to mess with OTA anymore.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Would RVU TV's work better with the HS-17? Would they be faster and the guide would look brighter?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Would RVU TV's work better with the HS-17? Would they be faster and the guide would look brighter?


The guide brighter???? Speed of the RVU and the guide brightness is determined by the TV. That is like asking if I put 93 octane in my tank would my headlights be brighter


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> The guide brighter???? Speed of the RVU and the guide brightness is determined by the TV. That is like asking if I put 93 octane in my tank would my headlights be brighter


When I tried it on my Samsung 2012 the guide did look darker and I think other people have reported it also.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Available in Milwaukee DMA via DirecTV website. No way in hell I'm even considering it though....


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I am calling solid signal on Monday. I am all in!!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> When I tried it on my Samsung 2012 the guide did look darker and I think other people have reported it also.


Then again. That would be a 2012 Samsung issue


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, that's samsung 2012. Mine was like that


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, that's samsung 2012. Mine was like that


So the 2017 4k RVU TV's are a lot faster and the guide is brighter? I got a 2017 Sony 4k RVU TV.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> So the 2017 4k RVU TV's are a lot faster and the guide is brighter?


My 2015 Samsung RVU is just as fast as my C61k and the brightness is whatever I have the brightness set to on the TV


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can order here in SFLA


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking forward to HS17 user reviews.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> From the hands on review from Solidsignal: "Genie 2 and installers will be equipped with an app on their phones which will aid in the process.". Any idea if the general public will have access? I looked an nothing on the IOS Appstore yet. I get you can use a mini to do it as well but an app would also be a nice option.


In the video they show the app running on a Samsung Android phone. We have seen references to Techs being provided handheld devices in the past. If so, it would be trivial to configure those devices to be able to install apps from an internal corporate server and not have to expose the app to public appstores.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

1953 said:


> Looking forward to HS17 user reviews.


Look forward to the installation questions first. I'm sure every self installing customer who thinks they know it all, such as myself, will have a few.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it would be interesting to see how the install process of the HS-17 goes especially where they place the HS-17 because of that 4ft WIFI rule. I chatted with one member and he said it wouldn't matter if you didn't have WIFI clients and they were connected by Ethernet. However would it still effect other WIFI devices in the home if they were place next to each other and connected by Ethernet?


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Getting mine installed today. Kinda bummed about losing PIP(it was nice for sporting events) but I am hoping the speed increase is worth. I will report back after the install.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> I think it would be interesting to see how the install process of the HS-17 goes especially where they place the HS-17 because of that 4ft WIFI rule. I chatted with one member and he said it wouldn't matter if you didn't have WIFI clients and they were connected by Ethernet. However would it still effect other WIFI devices in the home if they were place next to each other and connected by Ethernet?


Follow the rule and don't try to rationalize not following the rule. Unless there is an OFF setting for the HS17 WiFi (completely off, no transmissions) it needs to be separated from any other access points or routers. Otherwise the next new thread will be "I just had a HS17 and clients installed, all wired, they work fine but my home Wi-Fi no longer works right."


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> Follow the rule and don't try to rationalize not following the rule. Unless there is an OFF setting for the HS17 WiFi (completely off, no transmissions) it needs to be separated from any other access points or routers. Otherwise the next new thread will be "I just had a HS17 and clients installed, all wired, they work fine but my home Wi-Fi no longer works right."


I forgot if you had the HS-17 hooked up to the Gateway using Ethernet that would that automatically shut off the HS-17's WIFI and if you didn't have wireless clients? However, doesn't the built in wireless video bridge use 5 GHZ and that would always be on but the 2.4 GHZ would be turned off if the HS-17 was connected by Ethernet? Then the 5 GHZ always being on could effect other wireless devices in the home?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> I forgot if you had the HS-17 hooked up to the Gateway using Ethernet that would that automatically shut off the HS-17's WIFI and if you didn't have wireless clients? However, doesn't the built in wireless video bridge use 5 GHZ and that would always be on but the 2.4 GHZ would be turned off if the HS-17 was connected by Ethernet? Then the 5 GHZ always being on could effect other wireless devices in the home?


Don't worry about it ... just follow the separation rule and go on with life.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> Look forward to the installation questions first. I'm sure every self installing customer who thinks they know it all, such as myself, will have a few.


Some of us here already know all about that, if you have questions, go ahead and ask now...


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I forgot about using WIFI with HS-17. I wonder if the installer would still be reluctant to use WIFI on the HS-17 since the preferred method is Ethernet? It even asks that in the set-up "Are you sure you want WIFI?" I wonder how good the WIFI range on the HS-17 is for downloading the HS-17 updates? Or if you used WIFI would it download the updates over coax and you would just use WIFI on the HS-17 for DTV Cinema and VOD?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Updates can come via WiFi, ethernet or even SAT. During installation, one can force an update over WiFi or ethernet, but not over SAT.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

NR4P said:


> Updates can come via WiFi, ethernet or even SAT. During installation, one can force an update over WiFi or ethernet, but not over SAT.


Cool.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Updates can come via WiFi, ethernet or even SAT. During installation, one can force an update over WiFi or ethernet, but not over SAT.


Actually you can force from sat as well. If you follow the force procedure without it being connected to the internet then it pulls from satellite.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> I forgot about using WIFI with HS-17. I wonder if the installer would still be reluctant to use WIFI on the HS-17 since the preferred method is Ethernet? It even asks that in the set-up "Are you sure you want WIFI?" I wonder how good the WIFI range on the HS-17 is for downloading the HS-17 updates? Or if you used WIFI would it download the updates over coax and you would just use WIFI on the HS-17 for DTV Cinema and VOD?


You are thinking about this to much. There is no reluctance either way... If it's easy to put the hs17 next to a place that has an Ethernet connection, then they will and they will connect it via Ethernet. If not, and there is no Ethernet where they are putting the hs17 they will then connect with wireless. WiFi range is very good on the hs17.

And anytime it downloads an update from any source, it downloads the entire thing, then checks it to make sure it got it before it ever even attempts to install it, and if it didn't come down right it gets tossed and does it over again. There's no worries about downloading over WiFi vs other methods.


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Well this was a bust. Tech showed up and said the HS-17 isn't available yet in STL. Didnt want to burn my upgrade so I told him I would wait. Little annoying after customer service placed an order and told me I would get it.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

FYI Solidsignal just called and the HS-17 is backordered but expected by the end of the week.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Have to ask. Why isn't DTV offering free upgrades to most customers like Dish did with the Hopper3?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> Have to ask. Why isn't DTV offering free upgrades to most customers like Dish did with the Hopper3?


well... it's DTV a la ATT after all


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

patmurphey said:


> Have to ask. Why isn't DTV offering free upgrades to most customers like Dish did with the Hopper3?


It really isn't that big of an upgrade over a Genie, unless you actually need additional tuners, which most people don't.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Have to ask. Why isn't DTV offering free upgrades to most customers like Dish did with the Hopper3?


Maybe I a few months when inventory is actually good, but it'd be silly to push that for the masses when they clearly don't have inventory in place yet if it's backorded at solid signal and St. Louis doesn't have them yet...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> It really isn't that big of an upgrade over a Genie, unless you actually need additional tuners, which most people don't.


Depends on if they have genies now or if he meant just in general, because it's a huge upgrade for someone with say a HR24 and a couple h25s which was standard for a very long time.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Since there is no HDMi input, is the first client free? It's $7 per month per client, this would add $7 to the monthly bill. What is the maximum number of clients that can watch TV simultaneously?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stevies3 said:


> Since there is no HDMi input, is the first client free? It's $7 per month per client, this would add $7 to the monthly bill.


no free lunch ... ummm, a client here


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Is the HS17 a big upgrade from an HR44? Is it a Iphone 6s to Iphone 7? Or is it a iphone 5 to Iphone 7? (disregard screen size) I'm looking at speed and reliability.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> Since there is no HDMi input, is the first client free? It's $7 per month per client, this would add $7 to the monthly bill. What is the maximum number of clients that can watch TV simultaneously?


There is no monthly fee for the hs17 itself No matter what, so it's billed the same as any other system in the end. Per hookup. So if you are a newer customer you pay for every client. If you are an older one your first should be free, but you'd still have the Hi Definition fee. And all setups pay the DVR fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

woj027 said:


> Is the HS17 a big upgrade from an HR44? Is it a Iphone 6s to Iphone 7? Or is it a iphone 5 to Iphone 7? (disregard screen size) I'm looking at speed and reliability.


It's similar.

Imho...

If you have one tv and it's 4K then it's a huge difference. If double the hard drive size is important it's a huge difference. If having two extra tuners is important, it's a huge difference. Otherwise they are at this time very similar.

That could change with firmware updates, but today, not so much.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

woj027 said:


> Is the HS17 a big upgrade from an HR44? Is it a Iphone 6s to Iphone 7? Or is it a iphone 5 to Iphone 7? (disregard screen size) I'm looking at speed and reliability.


it would be beneficial for you to read main thread about HS17 itself


----------



## liltalkm (Jan 2, 2007)

So there is no self install for this? 

If there is, how does a person get the application to complete installation?

Solid Signal says that they are in stock, so I am a bit confused by this.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

liltalkm said:


> So there is no self install for this?
> 
> If there is, how does a person get the application to complete installation?
> 
> Solid Signal says that they are in stock, so I am a bit confused by this.


SS is out of stock, BO a few days. You can self install but you will need to call to activate as with any STB or RVU


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Depends on if they have genies now or if he meant just in general, because it's a huge upgrade for someone with say a HR24 and a couple h25s which was standard for a very long time.


Sure, but those people have been able to get upgrades to Genie for a long time, and there's not really anything so amazing with the HS17 that would make them think "boy I never wanted that HR44 but this HS17 is so much better!" Stuff like extra tuners, extra hard drive capacity and so forth matters for power users who frequent this site, but for most typical customers there's no real difference.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Sure, but those people have been able to get upgrades to Genie for a long time, and there's not really anything so amazing with the HS17 that would make them think "boy I never wanted that HR44 but this HS17 is so much better!" Stuff like extra tuners, extra hard drive capacity and so forth matters for power users who frequent this site, but for most typical customers there's no real difference.


If they are not power users then I definitely wouldn't even consider for anyone a hr44 or hr54 if they where moving to a genie platform today. I'd only consider the hs17. All the little things add up...

I'd only consider the regular genies for major power users that truly need more than 7 tvs at one time and more than 100 series links.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> "boy I never wanted that HR44 but this HS17 is so much better!"


"Man, I never really have been happy with my HR44 and I think this HS17 will be so much better!"  My son and his father-in-law quit Directv in large part because of the HR44.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'd only consider the regular genies for major power users that truly need more than 7 tvs at one time and more than 100 series links.


Or ANYONE who does not want all their eggs(recordings) in one basket. #1 issues with HR17, it fails and not more recordings or TV. Wanting your recordings or ability to watch TV is NOT a major power user.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Or ANYONE who does not want all their eggs(recordings) in one basket. #1 issues with HR17, it fails and not more recordings or TV. Wanting your recordings or ability to watch TV is NOT a major power user.


And yet only two people on this forum have I ever seen say they record everything on multiple devices. I just don't by this argument as being important at all for almost everyone. Almost everyone has all their eggs in one basket as it is already... haveing recordings split to multiple DVRs doesn't mean not having all eggs in one basket, because if you lose the one DVR, you lose all that units recordings.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> And yet only two people on this forum have I ever seen say they record everything on multiple devices. I just don't by this argument as being important at all for almost everyone. Almost everyone has all their eggs in one basket as it is already... haveing recordings split to multiple DVRs doesn't mean not having all eggs in one basket, because if you lose the one DVR, you lose all that units recordings.


You missed the big "or" in his statement - live TV goes away too, in the event of a failure. Not to mention recordings in future, which can presently be moved between DVRs without too much trouble, for most.

Losing TV service altogether in the event of a device failure is a major drawback to the HS17/client model.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DIRECT equipment must be of poor quality if customers are that concerned that it will fail.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> DIRECT equipment must be of poor quality if customers are that concerned that it will fail.


Well, when it's your only "real" box, failure is high-impact. You need to worry about it 2,3,4,x times less, with number of redundant boxes.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Redundancy is okay for me on a one time basis, such as pulling a siamese cable when I only need a single, but if I have to practice redundancy on a repetitive or daily basis, such as backup recording of the same event on multiple boxes, it indicates a need to change that situation.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> If they are not power users then I definitely wouldn't even consider for anyone a hr44 or hr54 if they where moving to a genie platform today. I'd only consider the hs17. All the little things add up...
> 
> I'd only consider the regular genies for major power users that truly need more than 7 tvs at one time and more than 100 series links.


The discussion wasn't about upgrading from non-Genie to HR44 or HS17, but from HR44/HR54 to HS17. Obviously if you are going to 'burn' your upgrade that only comes along every couple years, you want to get the newest hardware possible.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> "Man, I never really have been happy with my HR44 and I think this HS17 will be so much better!"  My son and his father-in-law quit Directv in large part because of the HR44.


The HS17 may not be an improvement in their eyes, depending on what specifically about the HR44 it was that made them quit.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hancox said:


> Well, when it's your only "real" box, failure is high-impact. You need to worry about it 2,3,4,x times less, with number of redundant boxes.


I worried about having only the HS17 for a few seconds and then decided in case of a failure, for the two days it take to get a replacement I'll just connect my iPad/iPhone to our TV with the HDMI adapter and used the DIRECTV app to stream the channels I get via internet or OTA for the locals.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> And yet only two people on this forum have I ever seen say they record everything on multiple devices. I just don't by this argument as being important at all for almost everyone. Almost everyone has all their eggs in one basket as it is already... haveing recordings split to multiple DVRs doesn't mean not having all eggs in one basket, because if you lose the one DVR, you lose all that units recordings.


I have seen more than "two" and this forum does not represent everyone. I have at least 3-4 DVRs fail from DIRECTV. I will stick with a dual solution and I don't DVR every show.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

hancox said:


> Losing TV service altogether in the event of a device failure is a major drawback to the HS17/client model.


BINGO!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hancox said:


> You missed the big "or" in his statement - live TV goes away too, in the event of a failure. Not to mention recordings in future, which can presently be moved between DVRs without too much trouble, for most.
> 
> Losing TV service altogether in the event of a device failure is a major drawback to the HS17/client model.


First frankly, expect for Rich receivers don't just die every other day. Doing anything because it might happen once every few years is a bit silly in this area imho. I haven't had any DIRECTV receiver die in over 9 years, and eve then it was only once. Same for everyone I know with DIRECTV.heck half have never had even one failure.

Second, what died? If it's the hard drive, no you will still have live tv.

If it's the power supply, no you won't lose recordings, just won't have anything live for the day or two till you get a new power supply. Same with the dish.

And you can setup further r cording fi the DVR has to be replaced as soon as the next one gets there, so you only lose stuff for a day or two.

No different than if your power is out at home, or you aren't at home to move recordings if a DVR did die...

And I don't think I know a single person who has DIRECTV that doesn't also have either a streaming service or a DVD player so no you wouldn't be without tv no matter what.

Frankly, if you where to lose tv for a night or two, would the world really end? I don't think it would.

Worrying about a possible device failure that probably won't ever happen just isn't a reason to not buy a piece of equipment imho. Other wise everyone would have twice as many cars as they have today. And two homes. And so on....

And how many people have just one tv and one DVR anyway? They don't get a second DVR just in case generally.

And if your power inserted dies you lose all your DIRECTV too. Most people don't keep spare power supplies either.

I could keep going but my point is simple, the hs17 does not increase the chances of you losing tv simply because of how's its integrated vs say a person with a couple HR24s. Because they still only have one power supply so you are still only one device away from not having tv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> Redundancy is okay for me on a one time basis, such as pulling a siamese cable when I only need a single, but if I have to practice redundancy on a repetitive or daily basis, such as backup recording of the same event on multiple boxes, it indicates a need to change that situation.


Totally agree which is why this idea that a hs17 is bad because it's a different type of setup doesn't make any sense.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> And I don't think I know a single person who has DIRECTV that doesn't also have either a streaming service or a DVD player so no you wouldn't be without tv no matter what.


I was thinking about this yesterday, as I am going to loose a bunch of stuff I have on my HR-54 that I will not have time to watch before my HR-17 replaces it (hopefully this week or next). Everything I care about on it I can stream--I might have to watch a few commercials though.



inkahauts said:


> Frankly, if you where to lose tv for a night or two, would the world really end? I don't think it would.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I am moving next week and D* has given me this deal:

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTIONS 

Qty Description 
1 DIRECTV® Genie 2™ $99.00 
1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish $0.00 
2 DIRECTV® 4K Genie Mini $0.00 
1 Sales Order Credit -$99.00 
ADDITIONAL FEES 

Installation Fee $0.00 
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00 
Tax $0.00 
ORDER TOTAL PAID** $0.00

Can someone confirm from this order if the antenna is the right one as I remember talk about needing an antenna change for UHD. Also, if my house has RG6 in the wall, which I suspect it does, is there a recommended way to organize which box goes where? Does this serup get rid of the SLIM box?

The wife said she wanted our 3rd UHD panel put in the new den so I need to ask them to add another C61K to the deal. That will give me three UHD Tv's. 

I had to sign up for two years in order to get the deal but since I've been with them since 1996 that was no problem.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Been away for a while.
My HS 17 install is this Friday,in the Nashville area.
Genie2 with 4 4K minis under my protection plan upgrade.
Told them to be sure to include the reverse band lnb etc and did this all on chat with DTV.
Confirmed with chat this morning since this is not showing under my orders on the website so we shall see what occurs and will report back.


----------



## ctxsportsvoice (Aug 9, 2017)

Genie 2 isn't available in Texas...


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

Im still running a 1 terabyte and a 1/2 terabyte DVR. HR 44 and 54? I don't remember. They weren't even calling them genies yet when I got them. (Edit: they were calling it a HMC?)

I've had no big problems with them but they are getting slow and don't always respond to remote commands. It has been a bit frustrating.

I'm getting the HS17 here in San Diego this weekend. I just happened to call about and upgrade and they said they're just now being rolled out in limited markets and SD is one of them.

The down side is a 2yr contract. I guess I don't really care because it would be tough to give up S.T. football. They gave me another great discount on the S.T. top package. I negotiate it down every year.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

stsrep said:


> Been away for a while.
> My HS 17 install is this Friday,in the Nashville area.
> Genie2 with 4 4K minis under my protection plan upgrade.
> Told them to be sure to include the reverse band lnb etc and did this all on chat with DTV.
> Confirmed with chat this morning since this is not showing under my orders on the website so we shall see what occurs and will report back.


Sorry for my lack of knowledge.

I haven't researched anything about installation yet, like I did back in 2012. I read the review on solid signal and see that lnb is for 4K and is preferred but not necessary. Should I get that if I don't no have 4K just for future use or would it not even work with Standard HD? What is the "etc" that you mention? Any good install links would be much appreciated.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

In theory they are only installing the genie 2 with the rb lnb. The order is correct, they are the same dish...it’s the lnb they use which isn’t itemized on an order like that.


----------



## ctxsportsvoice (Aug 9, 2017)

So here's something interesting. I spent a few hours on the phone with DTV today and had a very interesting result:

First call, to 877-759-4050 was made on 8/4 where I ordered new service and was told the order was for the Genie 2. A few hours later I got an order email that stated it was for the older Genie 1. I called back in on that day and was assured the order was indeed for a Genie 2.

Today I called back to confirm the install which was scheduled for 8/9. Two things happened - first, I was told that my install order had been cancelled by the previous agent and left open-ended. I was FURIOUS, but after spending an hour on the phone I had to settle for a new install date for 8/14. I inquired to make sure I would be receiving the Genie 2 and then received more bad news (here's an interesting piece of info) - the agent and his supervisor told me that the "*Genie 2 is not available for new customers & is only purchaseable by existing DTV customers."
*
Therefore I would be receiving the Genie. I guess you can imagine my surprise. I ended up cancelling the order. I was absolutely flustered.

Then after cooling off and thinking about things I decided to call the 800-824-9077 I found here on this forum. I spoke to an agent in retentions and she gave me the idea of using an account we had many many years ago which was still in the system (surprisingly) and transferred me to the win back dept. Now this person was able to not only order us the Genie 2 (verified by the order confirmation) but also got me a much sooner install date of 8/10.

I know some of this message is OT, but the reason I am sharing it here is because of the HS-17 roll-out subject and I'm completely baffled why the one number cannot place an order for the Genie 2 and the other can easily do so. Was their information invalid regarding new customers being prevented from ordering the Genie 2? That doesn't seem right, but gosh they were freaking adamant about it. So I researched a bit further.

I went online and attempted to place an order for new service - I was not given an option for the Genie 2, only the original Genie system. One final step, I asked our neighbor who is a current DTV customer to allow me to try and upgrade his equipment online and easily enough, the option for a Genie 2 was there.

Any new customers here (outside the test markets from the previous months) been able to place an order for service and order a Genie 2?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just a small correction: it is *HS17*-100 model, not hs-17


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> just a small correction: it is *HS17*-100 model, not hs-17


The are two models of the HS17, HS17-100 (Technicolor) and the HS17-500 (Humax).


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> The are two models of the HS17, HS17-100 (Technicolor) and the HS17-500 (Humax).


And the preferred brand of biscuit here would be...?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

to early for conclusion... plus, people posting here don't bother to type full model name


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV has long used multiple suppliers for its various receivers and DVRs. The number following the dash indicates the supplier. The HS17 has two suppliers as noted. It hasn't been around long enough to see if there is any noticeable difference in longer term failure rate between them. It has been around long enough to know there are no (reported) differences in performance, operation, or infant mortality rate. In other words, from everything we know today, it doesn't matter if you get a -100 or -500.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

P Smith said:


> may be you should read lengthily thread about HS17 ... to avoid to re-post all good info from it


I would read it but I can't find it. Could someone post a link please?

I search HS17 and this thread comes up.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DIRECTV suppliers for receivers and DVRs......100 - Technicolor (Thompson/Audiovox/RCA)......200 - Samsung......300 - Philips......400 - Hughes......500 - Humax......600 - LG......700 - Pace......800 - NEC.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Fateswarning said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> I haven't researched anything about installation yet, like I did back in 2012. I read the review on solid signal and see that lnb is for 4K and is preferred but not necessary. Should I get that if I don't no have 4K just for future use or would it not even work with Standard HD? What is the "etc" that you mention? Any good install links would be much appreciated.


It never hurts to "future proof". The Reverse Band LNBs work fine with SD, HD and 4K.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fateswarning said:


> I would read it but I can't find it. Could someone post a link please?
> 
> I search HS17 and this thread comes up.


I just typed "hs17" in search at top and fist thread was "HS17-100"... tsk,tsk,tsk ...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There are several threads about the HS17 Genie 2......"HS17-100"......"HS17 roll-out"......"HS17-100 For people that have it how do you like it?"......"HS17 software download"......."Good or Bad getting HS17".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fateswarning said:


> I would read it but I can't find it. Could someone post a link please?
> 
> I search HS17 and this thread comes up.


Make sure that when you search that it is not searching just this Thread.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Sucks solid signal is out of stock now. Weakness is hoping to have it soon also


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

So I got on chat this evening and inquired about upgrading my service to 4K. I was offered 3 upgrade options, all with Genie 2 Servers, aka HS17. I have an install scheduled for 8a-12p on 8/14. I'll be on the lookout for the confirmation email to see if it does indeed state a Genie 2 in the order.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

Quick update, I did get an email confirmation on the appointment for 8/14 and the devices included a Genie 2, but they included 2 4K Genie Mini's. Not what I asked for, but I'll just deal with that when the tech shows up.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jstewart0131 said:


> Quick update, I did get an email confirmation on the appointment for 8/14 and the devices included a Genie 2, but they included 2 4K Genie Mini's. Not what I asked for, but I'll just deal with that when the tech shows up.


Not sure what you asked for, but the HS17 cannot have any other receiver or DVR on the account, ONLY clients. For 4K, the C61K is the only option. If you have two TV locations, then the HS17 and two 4K mini's is exactly what you will get.


----------



## ctxsportsvoice (Aug 9, 2017)

My order for installation today 8/10/17 between 8am - 12pm was mysteriously cancelled by Directv. They can not give an explanation why the install order was cancelled. A new order and confirmation # appeared on my account out of the blue last night with a new install date and no Genie 2.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

carl6 said:


> Not sure what you asked for, but the HS17 cannot have any other receiver or DVR on the account, ONLY clients. For 4K, the C61K is the only option. If you have two TV locations, then the HS17 and two 4K mini's is exactly what you will get.


I do know about the client only rule for the HS17. I asked for 1 non-4K genie and to use My Sony OLED's RVU as the 4K client.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jstewart0131 said:


> I do know about the client only rule for the HS17. I asked for 1 non-4K genie and to use My Sony OLED's RVU as the 4K client.


you would sort out it with the installer on that date


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> I do know about the client only rule for the HS17. I asked for 1 non-4K genie and to use My Sony OLED's RVU as the 4K client.


I'd Take the 4k client for the other tv. It doesn't hurt to be ready or cost any more. And it will work the same as a non 4k client.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

I got my install moved up to tomorrow morning 8am-12pm. I'll get to see some of the PGA Championship in 4K this weekend!



inkahauts said:


> I'd Take the 4k client for the other tv. It doesn't hurt to be ready or cost any more. And it will work the same as a non 4k client.


Will the 4K Genie not display an error that it is not plugged into a 4K device? I thought that was the case. (Sorry to start to get off topic)


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Well mysteriously my install disappeared but I had the chat confirmation so off we went into the DTV wastelands!
End result is that a confirmation popped up on my online account as the Loyalty rep told me no install available until the 23rd instead of what the chat line had confirmed for tomorrow the 11th.
I received Cinemax for 6 months for free for my trouble along with 20 bucks off per month for 24 months.
This was a seasoned rep in the Huntsville call center who was great and knew her stuff-the credits and free Cinemax along with the install confirmation is on my account and the equipment install list is correct including the Genie 2 with 4 4k wireless genies.
Had to agree to a two year contract extension but where am i going after 19 years and Sunday Ticket?
This transaction and others with DTV have always been stressful but the end result seems ok.
Best to all.


----------



## MJP (Aug 10, 2017)

ctxsportsvoice said:


> Genie 2 isn't available in Texas...


I am in South Texas and I cancelled my 4K upgrade thanks to the installer who said to wait for the HS17. He had one in is truck but could not install because they weren't released yet. This was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jstewart0131 said:


> I do know about the client only rule for the HS17. I asked for 1 non-4K genie and to use My Sony OLED's RVU as the 4K client.


If the Sony client is similar to the Samsung client I'd opt for a C61K instead. Samsung's client doesn't do some things that the C61K does, like iHeart Radio or the new Entertainment Extra's TVApp, Screen Fit aspect ratio for example.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

RAD said:


> If the Sony client is similar to the Samsung client I'd opt for a C61K instead. Samsung's client doesn't do some things that the C61K does, like iHeart Radio or the new Entertainment Extra's TVApp, Screen Fit aspect ratio for example.


Or RF remote control.


----------



## specialkd24 (Oct 13, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> There is no monthly fee for the hs17 itself No matter what, so it's billed the same as any other system in the end. Per hookup. So if you are a newer customer you pay for every client. If you are an older one your first should be free, but you'd still have the Hi Definition fee. And all setups pay the DVR fee.


Catching up on this thread. Right now I have a Genie and one Mini for 2 TVs. If I upgraded and got this plus 2 mini clients, are you saying the cost would be the same?

I've been holding off on upgrading equipment forever (I've had the same HR34 since 2012) so I can get something really good, and this is the first thing that looks like that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

specialkd24 said:


> Catching up on this thread. Right now I have a Genie and one Mini for 2 TVs. If I upgraded and got this plus 2 mini clients, are you saying the cost would be the same?
> 
> I've been holding off on upgrading equipment forever (I've had the same HR34 since 2012) so I can get something really good, and this is the first thing that looks like that.


You are going from two tvs to two tvs so yes your cost should stay exactly the same.  and good grief get rid of that HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> I got my install moved up to tomorrow morning 8am-12pm. I'll get to see some of the PGA Championship in 4K this weekend!
> 
> Will the 4K Genie not display an error that it is not plugged into a 4K device? I thought that was the case. (Sorry to start to get off topic)


Not that I have seen anyone complain about. Should work fine. If he plugs it in and doesn't then he can switch it out while he's there but id take it unless he had a problem getting it connected.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

Update, Tech was here for a little more than an hour. It was his first HS17 install and mentioned they were only released 2 days ago and that they are only offering them to current customer upgrades and not new installs. We ended up moving the HS17 to my basement where the all my ethernet and coax terminates into my media panel. I ended up going with the 2 new Genie 4K clients. The RVU on my 2017 Sony didn't want to register. I got a location is not authorized message when I attempted to connect it. I'll troubleshoot it some more this weekend. I preferred the RVU approach because I currently only have 1 HDMI connection going up to my TV and don't have an AV receiver or sound bar right now to handle multiple signals. Short term I guess I'll find out if the Xbox One S can pass through 4K though its HDMI input.

Back on topic, 4K is activated and working. The only thing on was some video of surfers on the beach and the picture quality is pretty good. The currently available content seems pretty underwhelming, but at this point I'll take any 4K content I can get. I'll report back after I get some time to play with the new gear and get a feel for it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

jstewart0131 said:


> Update, Tech was here for a little more than an hour. It was his first HS17 install and mentioned they were only released 2 days ago and that they are only offering them to current customer upgrades and not new installs. We ended up moving the HS17 to my basement where the all my ethernet and coax terminates into my media panel. I ended up going with the 2 new Genie 4K clients. The RVU on my 2017 Sony didn't want to register. I got a location is not authorized message when I attempted to connect it. I'll troubleshoot it some more this weekend. I preferred the RVU approach because I currently only have 1 HDMI connection going up to my TV and don't have an AV receiver or sound bar right now to handle multiple signals. Short term I guess I'll find out if the Xbox One S can pass through 4K though its HDMI input.
> 
> Back on topic, 4K is activated and working. The only thing on was some video of surfers on the beach and the picture quality is pretty good. The currently available content seems pretty underwhelming, but at this point I'll take any 4K content I can get. I'll report back after I get some time to play with the new gear and get a feel for it.


Have you tried the add a client button on top of the HS-17 to add your Sony 2017 4k RVU TV? I also have a Sony 2017 4k RVU TV, I would be interested to see how it compares with the clients using RVU with the HS-17.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

CraigerM said:


> Have you tried the add a client button on top of the HS-17 to add your Sony 2017 4k RVU TV? I also have a Sony 2017 4k RVU TV, I would be interested to see how it compares with the clients using RVU with the HS-17.


I have not yet tried that but I will later tonight.


----------



## Bob Long (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi does anyone know if the Gene 2 will come with an upgraded remote? Given the success Comcast had with their X1 voice-enabled remote, this seems like a logical step.
Also, does the Gene 2 have a new UI as far as channel surfing and PPV content, or is the big advantage just the 4k and the networking aspect? Thank you!!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Bob Long said:


> Hi does anyone know if the Gene 2 will come with an upgraded remote? Given the success Comcast had with their X1 voice-enabled remote, this seems like a logical step.
> Also, does the Gene 2 have a new UI as far as channel surfing and PPV content, or is the big advantage just the 4k and the networking aspect? Thank you!!


The remote is the same as the remote comes with the client. The HS17 doesnt have any remote input.. The interface is also the same


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> Have you tried the add a client button on top of the HS-17 to add your Sony 2017 4k RVU TV? I also have a Sony 2017 4k RVU TV, I would be interested to see how it compares with the clients using RVU with the HS-17.


That won't work...his tv has to be on his account first.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> Update, Tech was here for a little more than an hour. It was his first HS17 install and mentioned they were only released 2 days ago and that they are only offering them to current customer upgrades and not new installs. We ended up moving the HS17 to my basement where the all my ethernet and coax terminates into my media panel. I ended up going with the 2 new Genie 4K clients. The RVU on my 2017 Sony didn't want to register. I got a location is not authorized message when I attempted to connect it. I'll troubleshoot it some more this weekend. I preferred the RVU approach because I currently only have 1 HDMI connection going up to my TV and don't have an AV receiver or sound bar right now to handle multiple signals. Short term I guess I'll find out if the Xbox One S can pass through 4K though its HDMI input.
> 
> Back on topic, 4K is activated and working. The only thing on was some video of surfers on the beach and the picture quality is pretty good. The currently available content seems pretty underwhelming, but at this point I'll take any 4K content I can get. I'll report back after I get some time to play with the new gear and get a feel for it.


If it said location not authorized then it was connecting just fine. The issue is that he didn't realize to authorize it he had to add the MAC address to your account of the tv. Genie 2 tracks clients and your account has to properly list all clients or they won't work. This is different from the genie so he may not have realized it even though he should have. You will need to call to get it working.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jstewart0131 said:


> We ended up moving the HS17 to my basement where the all my ethernet and coax terminates into my media panel.
> 
> Back on topic, 4K is activated and working. The only thing on was some video of surfers on the beach and the picture quality is pretty good. The currently available content seems pretty underwhelming, but at this point I'll take any 4K content I can get. I'll report back after I get some time to play with the new gear and get a feel for it.


Don't forget to check out channel 106 in the afternoon today, Saturday and Sunday, the PGA coverage is on.

If you have the HS17 located with your other networking hardware you might want to consider getting a UPS to power it all to help protect it from power issues.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> If it said location not authorized then it was connecting just fine. The issue is that he didn't realize to authorize it he had to add the MAC address to your account of the tv. Genie 2 tracks clients and your account has to properly list all clients or they won't work. This is different from the genie so he may not have realized it even though he should have. You will need to call to get it working.


I wonder if he's getting the one line client not authorized message with nothing else shown vs the full screen "Activate Location(s)" screen. If it's the first one that sounds like the client is on the account, if it's the second one then yep he needs to get in added.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RAD said:


> I wonder if he's getting the one line client not authorized message with nothing else shown vs the full screen "Activate Location(s)" screen. If it's the first one that sounds like the client is on the account, if it's the second one then yep he needs to get in added.


Could be but I doubt the tv is on his account now since they put the client on it. He wouldn't have left it on and charged him the extra fee for no reason.... at least I hope...


----------



## specialkd24 (Oct 13, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> You are going from two tvs to two tvs so yes your cost should stay exactly the same.  and good grief get rid of that HR34.


Thanks. I guess I've been lucky because it has been really good to me. I got it right after it was first released, and just never found anything I wanted to switch for. But I think this is a game-changer.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Well DTV screwed me by no showing.
Then they rescheduled me to 8-23.
I have the confirmation email and it's on my online account as well that install was TODAY between 12-4 pm.
Thoroughly pissed and all of you know the story-sit all day,take off work and such.
Are they really that short of installers that they refuse to escalate this install to the promised,in writing numerous ways, date and time?
No responsibility on their behalf of course,just system error bulls--- and such.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

New training video of how to install the HS-17 posted:


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am getting the black screen with nothing else but the client not authorized message. I did have the RVU working with my HR44, but I guess the extra tracking the HS17 is doing will require adding the MAC address to the account. I guess that makes testing which I like better a bit more of a hassle. So far the overal experience hasn't changed from my HR44 and Genie Mini, though the C41 I had does seem a bit slower than the 4K Genie Mini I have now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jstewart0131 said:


> I am getting the black screen with nothing else but the client not authorized message. I did have the RVU working with my HR44, but I guess the extra tracking the HS17 is doing will require adding the MAC address to the account. I guess that makes testing which I like better a bit more of a hassle. So far the overal experience hasn't changed from my HR44 and Genie Mini, though the C41 I had does seem a bit slower than the 4K Genie Mini I have now.


Correct, with the HS17 they have introduced full client tracking, which means each client has to be on your account by mac address. And you pay for each active client. You can't switch back and forth between RVU and a physical client, both have to be active to work.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

carl6 said:


> Correct, with the HS17 they have introduced full client tracking, which means each client has to be on your account by mac address. And you pay for each active client. You can't switch back and forth between RVU and a physical client, both have to be active to work.


I've figured that out now after several hours on with DTV. They cannot seem to activate my RVU with the HS17. The claim is that I need a DECA to make it work, but my gut is telling me there is a compatibility issue with the HS17 and the RVU software on my TV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jstewart0131 said:


> I've figured that out now after several hours on with DTV. They cannot seem to activate my RVU with the HS17. The claim is that I need a DECA to make it work, but my gut is telling me there is a compatibility issue with the HS17 and the RVU software on my TV.


That's correct, the first time you activate a RVU TV the box verifies that a DECA is being used, no DECA it won't pass the IVR. But once that initial test is done you can switchback to Ethernet no problem.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

RAD said:


> That's correct, the first time you activate a RVU TV the box verifies that a DECA is being used, no DECA it won't pass the IVR. But once that initial test is done you can switchback to Ethernet no problem.


Is that unique to the HS17? I ask because I got it working with my HR44 with no DECA present.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

jstewart0131 said:


> Is that unique to the HS17? I ask because I got it working with my HR44 with no DECA present.


Technically no. I did need one the first time with my HR54. After that I didn't


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

How can you activate the HS17 without the app? Is self install no longer an option?


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Technically no. I did need one the first time with my HR54. After that I didn't


That's interesting because my HR44 setup had nothing more than ethernet connected to my wired network and the RVU connected to the wired network and I was able to activate and use it no problem. Never had a DECA setup.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> How can you activate the HS17 without the app? Is self install no longer an option?


I'm not sure if self install is an option or not, from a policy perspective. But you can activate using a client as well as with the app. If a client is physically installed, the setup screens will appear on the client the same as they will on the app. However, the process gets complicated because after the initial setup, the HS17 reboots, you get a variety of LED indications, and at the correct point in time you can start adding clients. No clients will actually be working after the HS17 is activated until they are properly added and activated.

As a result, even if you can get them to let you do a self install, it's still easier to just have an installer do it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> That's interesting because my HR44 setup had nothing more than ethernet connected to my wired network and the RVU connected to the wired network and I was able to activate and use it no problem. Never had a DECA setup.


This is a newer thing within the last year or so on all genies... so you probably setup yours before this started happening. You are the first doing it this way that i know of so maybe it checks the first time you connect a new MAC address with the hs17 rather than just the first time you set it up with the other genies. I expected it to work, but obviously, you may need deca for the first time to get it active.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

carl6 said:


> I'm not sure if self install is an option or not, from a policy perspective. But you can activate using a client as well as with the app. If a client is physically installed, the setup screens will appear on the client the same as they will on the app. However, the process gets complicated because after the initial setup, the HS17 reboots, you get a variety of LED indications, and at the correct point in time you can start adding clients. No clients will actually be working after the HS17 is activated until they are properly added and activated.
> 
> As a result, even if you can get them to let you do a self install, it's still easier to just have an installer do it.


Is the app/device available?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Stevies3 said:


> How can you activate the HS17 without the app? Is self install no longer an option?


You can setup with a client and as of right now self install is only an option if you buy from solid signal or someone like that


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> This is a newer thing within the last year or so on all genies... so you probably setup yours before this started happening. You are the first doing it this way that i know of so maybe it checks the first time you connect a new MAC address with the hs17 rather than just the first time you set it up with the other genies. I expected it to work, but obviously, you may need deca for the first time to get it active.


I bought my TV and June and successfully activated it by replacing an existing C41 Genie Mini without every talking to anyone at DTV and without a DECA.


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got the HS17 installed Friday. Having sporadic issues on the C61K clients with audio/video studdering and audio dropouts. Called DTV Saturday and was told to red button the server. Still did not resolve. Switching channels or pausing live tv fixes it. Anyone else have these issues? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

jnelson2000 said:


> Got the HS17 installed Friday. Having sporadic issues on the C61K clients with audio/video studdering and audio dropouts. Called DTV Saturday and was told to red button the server. Still did not resolve. Switching channels or pausing live tv fixes it. Anyone else have these issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It seems TS only knows how to do "Red Button" fix. LOL


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

For those with same issues call DTV and use (reference number 0813170792254)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jnelson2000 said:


> Got the HS17 installed Friday. Having sporadic issues on the C61K clients with audio/video studdering and audio dropouts. Called DTV Saturday and was told to red button the server. Still did not resolve. Switching channels or pausing live tv fixes it. Anyone else have these issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had issues when a number of timers hit at the top or bottom of the hour that occasionally I get the stuttering issue, a skip back fixes it, no audio drop out issues though.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RAD said:


> I've had issues when a number of timers hit at the top or bottom of the hour that occasionally I get the stuttering issue, a skip back fixes it, no audio drop out issues though.


Sounds like it could be a firmware bug


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Sounds like it could be a firmware bug


Most likely since for awhile it just just a straight pause which turned into the stutter.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RAD said:


> Most likely since for awhile it just just a straight pause which turned into the stutter.


There has been a new NR every 2-3 weeks lately. Sounds like the are trying to squash a lot of bugs


----------



## scott squires (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello new here, I have a new upgrade and was wanting to get the Genie 2.. 
Are the 4k clients wireless?
My 4k TV in bedroom needs wireless client.
Thanks.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

scott squires said:


> Hello new here, I have a new upgrade and was wanting to get the Genie 2..
> Are the 4k clients wireless?
> My 4k TV in bedroom needs wireless client.
> Thanks.


There is one but it has not been released yet No ETA


----------



## scott squires (Aug 13, 2017)

compnurd said:


> There is one but it has not been released yet No ETA


Which one is that?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scott squires said:


> Which one is that?


C61KW


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> I bought my TV and June and successfully activated it by replacing an existing C41 Genie Mini without every talking to anyone at DTV and without a DECA.


Yes that makes sense and follows exactly what I said...


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

FYI...For those of you that ordered one from Solidsignal.com mine shipped today. I think I was probably early in the queue as I jumped on it shortly after they were available to order _last_ Friday.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

haggis444 said:


> FYI...For those of you that ordered one from Solidsignal.com mine shipped today. I think I was probably early in the queue as I jumped on it shortly after they were available to order _last_ Friday.


Lucky you. I was informed about 3 hours ago mine won't be shipping as apparently you have to qualify for an upgrade to get one. Although they have never asked for my account number


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That’s a DIRECTV policy right now. I’m sure in a few months if not sooner it will be available to anyone.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> That's a DIRECTV policy right now. I'm sure in a few months if not sooner it will be available to anyone.


Maybe they should put that in the product description??????


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

lzhj9k said:


> It does show for NE Indiana via the DTv website for 399.00
> 
> It also shows up at Solid Signal for 299.00


I just checked Solid Signal (Tuesday August 15) and it has gone up to 399.00


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

lzhj9k said:


> I just checked Solid Signal (Tuesday August 15) and it has gone up to 399.00


That happened last week which ignited a whole other debate with me and them as they told me the reason the price went up was because it was out of stock... even though it still showed it shipped the same day


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Lucky you. I was informed about 3 hours ago mine won't be shipping as apparently you have to qualify for an upgrade to get one. Although they have never asked for my account number


Well compunrd probably doesn't make you feel better...but as mine was out for delivery Solidsignal called and said they would not be able to activate it, that I did NOT qualify, and I should return it. I was DirecTV for 15 years but moved out of the country and dropped them when I came back this year in February I established new service so I know I was not able to get anything for free. But why can't I pay for it up front? It's still leased I know.

I called and got DirecTV retention (by stating I wanted to cancel, which really wasn't a bluff, because I was not happy). She was very nice and said "I have no idea why they told you that, I can upgrade you myself right now for $399". She put some notes in my account as to the issue, I received and installed the HS17 and my new C61K client, called the regular DirecTV # and they activated it no questions asked. Now, it took 1:15m because of some systematic issue they had but I am good to go.

So I am sure if you call DirecTV you should be able to get the $399 upgrade, my brother did on last Friday and was installed the following day. He was upgrade eligible though.



lzhj9k said:


> I just checked Solid Signal (Tuesday August 15) and it has gone up to 399.00


Solidsignal told me they had the price wrong for a couple of days...I guess I got lucky.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

haggis444 said:


> Well compunrd probably doesn't make you feel better...but as mine was out for delivery Solidsignal called and said they would not be able to activate it, that I did NOT qualify, and I should return it. I was DirecTV for 15 years but moved out of the country and dropped them when I came back this year in February I established new service so I know I was not able to get anything for free. But why can't I pay for it up front? It's still leased I know.
> 
> I called and got DirecTV retention (by stating I wanted to cancel, which really wasn't a bluff, because I was not happy). She was very nice and said "I have no idea why they told you that, I can upgrade you myself right now for $399". She put some notes in my account as to the issue, I received and installed the HS17 and my new C61K client, called the regular DirecTV # and they activated it no questions asked. Now, it took 1:15m because of some systematic issue they had but I am good to go.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I also contacted Directv and they have no issues setting me up with one.. Once i get my refund from SS and Directv fixes my contract issue with my replacement receiver i will call them back to get one... How is it going for you? Any difference


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

I was not able to get home for my install last week. I asked my wife to tell the installer to hook it up directly to the router but he did the least desirable wireless set-up and put the unit in my living room.

My router and farthest client is only about 20 feet and two walls away. Weird. I want to call and get them to re-do it but it seems like too much hassle.

It's working okay except the bedroom tv screen that I've mostly been viewing, keeps going black and I have to turn the mini off and on to get it to come back. It's done it about 30 times.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

So far so good, the clients are definitely quicker and no issues that I can tell so far.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> Well compunrd probably doesn't make you feel better...but as mine was out for delivery Solidsignal called and said they would not be able to activate it, that I did NOT qualify, and I should return it. I was DirecTV for 15 years but moved out of the country and dropped them when I came back this year in February I established new service so I know I was not able to get anything for free. But why can't I pay for it up front? It's still leased I know.
> 
> I called and got DirecTV retention (by stating I wanted to cancel, which really wasn't a bluff, because I was not happy). She was very nice and said "I have no idea why they told you that, I can upgrade you myself right now for $399". She put some notes in my account as to the issue, I received and installed the HS17 and my new C61K client, called the regular DirecTV # and they activated it no questions asked. Now, it took 1:15m because of some systematic issue they had but I am good to go.
> 
> ...


If you are a new customer, evidently right now you are not supposed to be able to get an hs17. Per DIRECTV. So maybe them having issues was them circumventing policy for you... who knows. I hope this thing gets ramped up fast enough that it's just flat available to everyone and there's no more issues for anyone...


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jstewart0131 said:


> I bought my TV and June and successfully activated it by replacing an existing C41 Genie Mini without every talking to anyone at DTV and without a DECA.


That's different. You didn't add a new client when you went from the mini to the RVU. You just changed the location. You're Genie already had the first client added to it.

Had you tried to add the RVU TV as a second active client, instead of replacing the mini, you would have needed the DECA for the initial install.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

haggis444 said:


> Well compunrd probably doesn't make you feel better...but as mine was out for delivery Solidsignal called and said they would not be able to activate it, that I did NOT qualify, and I should return it. I was DirecTV for 15 years but moved out of the country and dropped them when I came back this year in February I established new service so I know I was not able to get anything for free. But why can't I pay for it up front? It's still leased I know.
> 
> I called and got DirecTV retention (by stating I wanted to cancel, which really wasn't a bluff, because I was not happy). She was very nice and said "I have no idea why they told you that, I can upgrade you myself right now for $399". She put some notes in my account as to the issue, I received and installed the HS17 and my new C61K client, called the regular DirecTV # and they activated it no questions asked. Now, it took 1:15m because of some systematic issue they had but I am good to go.
> 
> ...


I got that call this afternoon; told SS to let things play out and I would handle Directv. If the thing arrives, we'll see how it goes. Thanks to this post, I knew this could happen and was prepared for it. I'm not givin' up that introductory priced HS17 without a helluva fight.

They picked the wrong day for this, though, as I had just gotten back from the smog station, where I was busted for non CARB compliant mods under the hood. Jeez, a guy just can't get a leg up these days!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I got that call this afternoon; told SS to let things play out and I would handle Directv. If the thing arrives, we'll see how it goes. Thanks to this post, I knew this could happen and was prepared for it. I'm not givin' up that introductory priced HS17 without a helluva fight.
> 
> They picked the wrong day for this, though, as I had just gotten back from the smog station, where I was busted for non CARB compliant mods under the hood. Jeez, a guy just can't get a leg up these days!


GL. They cancelled mine yesterday and issued me the refund


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I had an HS17 installed in the Philly metro area today.

The actual installation of the LNB, the new HS17 and 3 clients took about 30 minutes. But the poor installer was on the phone with DirecTV for over an hour - he said that he has the feeling that the D* telephone reps don't understand the HS17 and what the installers are asking them to do.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Well that doesn't bode well for me here in HI then, if mainland large areas like Philly don't seem to understand what's involved! I have my install scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Scheduled my install for Aug 20th in Southern California, Orange County. Just ask and they have lots of promotions right now if you're out of contract.....

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

compnurd said:


> GL. They cancelled mine yesterday and issued me the refund


This is not cool business practice at all! No refund issued, either; USAA has been notified.

Save tracking results

746601905846

Help

Print

Delivery exception
DURHAM, CA
Ship date:

Mon 8/14/2017

Novi, MI US

Scheduled delivery:

Fri 8/25/2017 by end of day

CHICO, CA US

Shipper requested shipment to be returned - Unable to deliver shipment - Returning to shipper
Recommended action:
No action is required. The package is being returned to the shipper.


More actions

Travel History
Hide

Help

Date/Time
Activity Location

8/18/2017 - Friday
6:12 am Returning package to shipper DURHAM, CA
Shipper requested shipment to be returned - Unable to deliver shipment - Returning to shipper
6:12 am Arrived at FedEx location DURHAM, CA
5:06 am At local FedEx facility DURHAM, CA

8/17/2017 - Thursday
10:25 pm Departed FedEx location SACRAMENTO, CA
8:41 pm Arrived at FedEx location SACRAMENTO, CA
9:20 am In transit CARLIN, NV

8/15/2017 - Tuesday
11:14 am Departed FedEx location PERRYSBURG, OH
4:15 am Arrived at FedEx location PERRYSBURG, OH
12:29 am Left FedEx origin facility LIVONIA, MI

8/14/2017 - Monday
7:24 pm Arrived at FedEx location LIVONIA, MI
7:23 pm Arrived at FedEx location LIVONIA, MI
4:34 pm Picked up LIVONIA, MI
2:02 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx
Select time zone

Shipment Facts
Hide


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Called DTV and all should be good by this Tuesday.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> Well that doesn't bode well for me here in HI then, if mainland large areas like Philly don't seem to understand what's involved! I have my install scheduled for tomorrow.


The fact I'm in Philly is not a factor. From listening to the people on the phone, I got the feeling some were in the Philippines and some sounded Eastern European (I'm far from an accent expert and could easily be wrong!). I would assume that every installer gets in the same queues.

But all issues were resolved, and we're happy campers now. To be honest, I felt bad for the installer, who was fantastic. If they had been quicker, he could've gotten to his next install that much earlier and eventually could've had a shorter work day.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The fact I'm in Philly is not a factor. From listening to the people on the phone, I got the feeling some were in the Philippines and some sounded Eastern European (I'm far from an accent expert and could easily be wrong!). I would assume that every installer gets in the same queues.
> 
> But all issues were resolved, and we're happy campers now. To be honest, I felt bad for the installer, who was fantastic. If they had been quicker, he could've gotten to his next install that much earlier and eventually could've had a shorter work day.


OK thanks for clarifying! I think I was confused and talking about the installers but I just reread your post I replied to and see you meant the phone rep.

I had my own experience like that on more than one occasion with this where the reps think the HS17 is a receiver and counts as a "TV connection" so kept insisting I only qualify for and get 3 minis and an HS17 to serve my four TVs!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I switched away from DirecTV last summer and am looking to switch back. Just want to follow this thread as I'll wait until I can get the free Genie 2.


----------



## mdglazerman (Sep 6, 2017)

First post to this forum...

I entered an online chat with DirecTV late last week regarding upgrading my equipment as a "perk" of the protection plan I've had with them for just over 2 years. Initially I was told that I only qualified for an upgrade from my current Genie to a newer 4K capable Genie. This wasn't hugely appealing to me as I don't have any 4K TV's yet and it didn't provide any additional functionality over my existing hardware.

I pushed them on the fact that the protection plan verbiage states a free upgrade to the newest equipment and that I considered the HS17 to be the newest equipment available. While I understand that the HS17 is also 4K capable, I was particularly interested in the compatible wifi mini's that would in theory allow me to place TV's in rooms that don't have coax run to them yet. Long story short, they eventually agreed to install the new HS17 at no charge, plus switch out the 3 existing mini's and the Genie DVR with 4 wifi mini's. An additional bonus was that this hardware upgrade didn't require me to sign a new 2 year contract so my bill, programming and features will remain unchanged.

I've read several times that the HS17 is only available as an upgrade but it seems like the stories related to getting it as an upgrade vary with some folks having to pay etc..

I'm curious if anyone has any recent anecdotal information on how this new system compares to their old Genie setup and if there are any gotchas I should be aware of. Most people seem to say this new system is faster which would be nice. I like the Genie interface (which I know will remain unchanged) but it can be laggy at times.

I watched some videos on youtube over the weekend and it seems like there are best practices regarding where to locate the unit itself (ideally needs to have a hard wired connection into wifi router ??). Does this location also require coax connectivity ? While I understand that the new mini's could be run over wifi, I'm assuming they could be plugged into existing coax where available ?

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You do need coax for the HS17, and at this time there are no wireless 4K clients, so for 4K you also need coax. I always argue to use wired over wireless if you have the option.


----------



## mdglazerman (Sep 6, 2017)

carl6 said:


> You do need coax for the HS17, and at this time there are no wireless 4K clients, so for 4K you also need coax. I always argue to use wired over wireless if you have the option.


I wonder if the install tech would be willing to run any additional COAX as it's also my understanding that it needs to be able to connect via Ethernet into my wireless router. I don't currently have a location which would fulfill both COAX and Ethernet connectivity requirements.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It can connect over WiFi to the router. But its hit or miss if a tech will do that. It works when it does but be sure its a strong signal for reliability.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mdglazerman said:


> I wonder if the install tech would be willing to run any additional COAX as it's also my understanding that it needs to be able to connect via Ethernet into my wireless router. I don't currently have a location which would fulfill both COAX and Ethernet connectivity requirements.


I personally would not swap out wired minis for WiFi ones, but I'd sure take the wireless for the one room where you have no coax...

And as was just said, the hs17 will connect via wireless, but if it's easy to drop a coax line to somewhere near your router, and if it's a better location centrally wise to the rooms where you are adding wireless I would probably ask him to run coax to that room and put it there. But that's if there is real advantage. If not... we'll then wireless to the router will likely be just fine.


----------



## mdglazerman (Sep 6, 2017)

inkahauts said:


> I personally would not swap out wired minis for WiFi ones, but I'd sure take the wireless for the one room where you have no coax...
> 
> And as was just said, the hs17 will connect via wireless, but if it's easy to drop a coax line to somewhere near your router, and if it's a better location centrally wise to the rooms where you are adding wireless I would probably ask him to run coax to that room and put it there. But that's if there is real advantage. If not... we'll then wireless to the router will likely be just fine.


Do the wireless Mini's still have the option to connect via COAX ?

RE: Ethernet / COAX availability for the HS17 itself, I believe that currently the initial feed from my satellite terminates in my living room on the main floor whereas my internet termination point (and router) are located in my basement. In the basement, on the other side of the stud partition wall from where the internet modem and router are located (my office) are a number COAX splitters which I assume run to the other rooms in the house. If he can re-configure some of those connections to provide COAX into the office, hard wiring via Ethernet shouldn't be an issue. I guess I'll need to walk the house with him to determine what's most appropriate.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No, wireless minis are wireless only...

And I wouldn’t be surprised if your dish goes to your basement and then all the lines go from there to all your rooms, that’s how it is normally done... but either way, yes, sounds like one cable through that wall would fix the issue, but, the hs17 might be farther away if it’s in the basement. You could always have them use a bbdeca in the basement to Ernest into the coax down there for wired and have the hs17 upstairs still. 

Is your house one or two story after the basement?


----------



## mdglazerman (Sep 6, 2017)

inkahauts said:


> No, wireless minis are wireless only...
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if your dish goes to your basement and then all the lines go from there to all your rooms, that's how it is normally done... but either way, yes, sounds like one cable through that wall would fix the issue, but, the hs17 might be farther away if it's in the basement. You could always have them use a bbdeca in the basement to Ernest into the coax down there for wired and have the hs17 upstairs still.
> 
> Is your house one or two story after the basement?


Wireless only... hmmm. So I guess my next question would be could I use my existing Mini's with the HS17 where wifi connectivity wouldn't be needed ?

I have a one story house with a basement. You could well be correct that everything is already terminating into the basement. Hopefully the installer will be able to determine that when he gets onsite.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

mdglazerman said:


> Wireless only... hmmm. So I guess my next question would be could I use my existing Mini's with the HS17 where wifi connectivity wouldn't be needed ?
> 
> I have a one story house with a basement. You could well be correct that everything is already terminating into the basement. Hopefully the installer will be able to determine that when he gets onsite.


The C61K minis are wired only. If you tell them your TV is 4K, they give you a C61K. This mini works with non-4K TVs also.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I personally would not swap out wired minis for WiFi ones, but I'd sure take the wireless for the one room where you have no coax...
> 
> And as was just said, the hs17 will connect via wireless, but if it's easy to drop a coax line to somewhere near your router, and if it's a better location centrally wise to the rooms where you are adding wireless I would probably ask him to run coax to that room and put it there. But that's if there is real advantage. If not... we'll then wireless to the router will likely be just fine.


Alternatively, do what I did: run the Ethernet to HS17.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep. Same thing either way really!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mdglazerman said:


> Wireless only... hmmm. So I guess my next question would be could I use my existing Mini's with the HS17 where wifi connectivity wouldn't be needed ?
> 
> I have a one story house with a basement. You could well be correct that everything is already terminating into the basement. Hopefully the installer will be able to determine that when he gets onsite.


Any and all minis will work with a hs17.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Any and all minis will work with a hs17.


True. However only a C61K will let you watch 4K. It will do 4K when connected to a 4K television, but will also let you watch a 4K recording in 1080 when connected to a non-4K television. Other mini clients will only let you watch non-4K programming. Just worth knowing information (if someone hasn't already posted this, didn't check the entire thread).


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

How many tuners does the current HS17 have? I currently have 4 DVR receivers and an HR-44 Genie for a total of 13 tuners. I'm guessing the HS17 doesn't go that high?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

b4pjoe said:


> How many tuners does the current HS17 have? I currently have 4 DVR receivers and an HR-44 Genie for a total of 13 tuners. I'm guessing the HS17 doesn't go that high?


Reads this:

Solid Signal Blog - Get to know "Tuner Math" - 2017/2018 edition

I'm currently using a Reverse Band LNB and It show a Swm Channel Count of 22 (1) Channel for the guide data -it will support 21 tuners on a single wire currently if needed. Getting a HS-17 will only allow 11 Supports 2 4K TV's for Now -


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

In that link the chart says "HS17 Genie 2 DVR - 11 (tuners) (using Reverse Band dish)" but below in the description it says "Reverse Band 3 SWM LNB: It will support 13 tuners in most 
installations."

So I can still get my 13 Tuners with the HS17 Genie 2 with a reverse band 3 SWM LNB?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

b4pjoe said:


> In that link the chart says "HS17 Genie 2 DVR - 11 (tuners) (using Reverse Band dish)" but below in the description it says "Reverse Band 3 SWM LNB: It will support 13 tuners in most
> installations."
> 
> So I can still get my 13 Tuners with the HS17 Genie 2 with a reverse band 3 SWM LNB?


NO-The reason is you can NOT have anything other than clients on any account that has a HS-17- would use 11 tuners + 1 for the Guide Data - That's why it supports 2 4K tv's at a time.

So per D*'s restriction you would not be able to add anything that requires an additional tuner to your account with a HS-17 as soon as you change your account to that -all your older equipment is removed.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

So I would have 10 tuners to use. Hmmmm...still seems like a downgrade. I'd like to get the latest equipment as I am eligible for the free upgrades on my contract right now but I hate to lose some tuners.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> So I would have 10 tuners to use. Hmmmm...still seems like a downgrade. I'd like to get the latest equipment as I am eligible for the free upgrades on my contract right now but I hate to lose some tuners.


The HS-17 only has 7 tuners for recording. The others are for watching 4k and guide data that WestDC said.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh OK. Thanks for the info from you both. Looks like I might go with the HR54 instead of the HS-17. Maybe when my next two year contract is up they will have more tuners available.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Oh OK. Thanks for the info from you both. Looks like I might go with the HR54 instead of the HS-17. Maybe when my next two year contract is up they will have more tuners available.


The HR-54 only has five tuners but you can use your other DVR's and receivers with it. If you get the HS-17 you can't use the older equipment with it only client boxes.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah my HR44 has 5 tuners as well along with my other DVR's. I want to add 4K now since my contract is up and I have a free upgrade. I'll put the 4K mini on the 4K TV which is where the Genie is at now and put the HR-54 on the main tv in the living room and move that DVR to the kitchen and send back the HD Receiver that is in the kitchen now.


----------

